# Fuel prices



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Absolutely stupid

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...BP-garage-red-diesel-bill-nearly-doubles.html


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just think of holding the trigger for 2,500 gallons……

I’d rather knot (a piece of rope) 😳


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And now electricity prices have increased considerably, electric cars are 30% more expensive to charge.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I keep an eye on oil prices here...

https://tradingeconomics.com/commodity/brent-crude-oil

as well as other commodities.

As you can see Brent crude and crude both fell sharply but have since recovered albeit that they are still lower than the recent high.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Will be interesting to see if that is reflected at the pump?!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

patp said:


> Will be interesting to see if that is reflected at the pump?!


It never comes down as much as it goes up does it? It'll be interesting to see what Sunak says or does in his spring budget today.

Don't hold your breath though!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GMJ said:


> I keep an eye on oil prices here...
> 
> https://tradingeconomics.com/commodity/brent-crude-oil
> 
> ...


And for those with E cars in the U.K. HMG are now actively talking about more toll roads to make up for the loss of vehicle road tax revenue streams.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the government should step in and do something but what with Brexit and Covid and now Poo Tin there is little or no pot to finance it.

And of course, there is a very real chance of Armageddon on the horizon, Where's Arnold Black&decker when he's needed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

5p off in UK and 15 cents off in France.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am sure all those who backed Johnson’s lies will be staggered by Sunak’s generosity.

I have just declined the chance for a Zoom discussion with him later today, I believe you are not allowed to use swear words on Zoom and I would struggle to think of anything else to say to the pair of them other than suggesting they went forth and did a few sums….. sadly Johnson has done far more than his fair share of such mathematical processes already……. There are more than enough heirs to cause alarm to sensible minded people. (That excludes ALL Tory Party members).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont think I would pass up an opportunity for a Zoom meeting with Johnson but I would make sure I broadcasted it live on youtube or uploaded it afterwards. :lol:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Diesel 2.124€ on the motorway near Calais this morning.

Then £1.829 at Tesco in Cirencester this afternoon.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

5p from Sunak, he's still talking us for mugs. Denis Skinner breaks it down in this Tweet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506672963571130378
Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

This Spanish trucker has had enough, I suspect the Brits will eventually get to breaking point but at the moment the cult is still strong.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507264710659485706
Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Shame it was one sided, what did the other bloke say?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just filled up car with essence 95 E10 at 1.889€ per litre at Intermarche Montlegard near A10 north of Bordeaux.

Intermarche seems to have cheapest fuel alone deal, but Casino has a deal where you get a voucher effectively lowering it to 1.0$ per litre, the voucher is redeemable in the shop with a 60€ spend. Linked to Casino App.

Auchan haas a similar deal linked to their loyalty card.

As we mainly use Intermarche we will stick with their deals, they seem to be cheapest for most locations at present.

This website from the French Government is accurate and useful;

https://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Anyone noticed cars driving really slowly of late? I went over to the Lakes yesterday and on the duel carriageway bits of the A66 there was a steady stream of cars tucked in behind lorries doing 50.  The little Hyundai felt like a Ferrari flying up the outside lane.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, won't last. I'm always careful. $$$

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Noticed it when their was a (supposed) shortage. Not so much now though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We now try to combine trips out in the car so we save a bit it's not a biggy as we get around 55mpg even in town, but every little helps.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I drove at around 5kph slower than normal coming back through France. Every little helps...as someone once said.

We did 3070 miles at 23.7mpg according to the on board trip computer.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am and will driving as I always drive at the speed the law allows me to, except when I get caught for speeding >


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

I used to be an Owner driver my truck was a 44 ton Volvo 11 car cartransporter, If you are a Spanish owner driver or any owner driver and you are running on "Suicide rates" then your business will actually commit suicide.If you havnt got a fuel price escalator built in then unfortunately you have shot yourself in the foot.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I bet you never had any 'left over' Steve. At least running soap and shampoo we frequently ended up with the odd pallet over. 

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Fuel REDUCTIONS of 10c per litre will apply in France and will start wef 1st April BUT will not affect GPL/LPG - the reductions will be on liquid road fuels EXCEPT super ethanol E85.

The problem is that you won't know the price when you fill up to start with as the station will continue to display the standard price and apply the discount at the till……..

It could also take a while to become effective as stations will continue to sell fuel in their tanks at the full price and only charge the reduced price once they have been filled up at the reduced price.

The reduction will be applied, hopefully, within 3 weeks and some stations may offer additional discounts; TotalEnergy will reduce the price by 10c wef April 1st.,Casino and Auchan are offering purchase linked voucher discounts (too complex to explain here).

There now, that's as clear as mud isn't it….?

Honestly, that is how it is being explained;

https://www.connexionfrance.com/art...ons-on-18c-refund-starting-in-France-in-April

Anyone planning a French excursion in the next few weeks?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Going to bypass France if we can the next time we travel. They are the only ones being nit picking about the Pet Passport. They are insisting that a pet owner has to be a resident in order to acquire a pet passport. What difference does it make? In fact they are shooting themselves in the foot because many pet owners are avoiding travelling in France now. They are giving their money to the Belgian, Dutch, Spanish vets.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Going to bypass France if we can the next time we travel. They are the only ones being nit picking about the Pet Passport. They are insisting that a pet owner has to be a resident in order to acquire a pet passport. What difference does it make? In fact they are shooting themselves in the foot because many pet owners are avoiding travelling in France now. They are giving their money to the Belgian, Dutch, Spanish vets.


You need to *give* the dog to someone in France, new French owner new French Passport and take the dog back to England for a holiday :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Fuel REDUCTIONS of 10c per litre will apply in France and will start wef 1st April


Pity I hadn't read this earlier. I filled up (well, took the max £99 allowed which took me from one quarter to 3 quarters full) in East Preston yesterday cos I could see the diesel in and around Dieppe was at least the same price.

It was better than the previous fill - £120 for diesel, £30 for gas.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Pity I hadn't read this earlier. I filled up (well, took the max £99 allowed which took me from one quarter to 3 quarters full) in East Preston yesterday cos I could see the diesel in and around Dieppe was at least the same price.
> 
> It was better than the previous fill - £120 for diesel, £30 for gas.


I didn´t know you were coming over this side of the river Jean, have you started a travel thread?

Yesterday the diesel was 2.31€ today 2.13€ in Germany at the same garage, so whats going on.

Not a drop of cooking oil to be found, good job I don´t use a lot.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Here Jan - Scotland, England, France... and beyond? https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/showthread.php?t=243925


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm considering heading east rather than south from Dieppe but I think you're well north of that line Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I'm considering heading east rather than south from Dieppe but I think you're well north of that line Jan?


I won´t be at home either, I start on the 10th April, travel NE then in May SE June South and then up to the NE again. A big circle again like last year.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We filled up at Sainsbugs yesterday, £62 instead of the normal £45 @55mpg it's not kill us.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

17 quid difference on a fill is a decent chunk mate. How often do you need to fill up?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We filled up the day before we went away last, and Liz has been galavanting all over the place since we got back not sure really we don't keep a check on it, you have to pay to play.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We filled up at Sainsbugs yesterday, £62 instead of the normal £45 @55mpg it's not kill us.


I wonder what the breakdown is of who gets what of the extra £17. For many motorhomer's the extra will not be a game changer but as with Council Tax rises it leaves less money to be spent in the general private economies.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The RAC reported the other day that not all the 5p reduction in duty announced in the spring budget, had been passed on across the country.

Diesel is currently £1.719 in Carmarthen in Tesco and Morrisons.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What we paid yesterday, it was 1p cheaper when we went past Morrisons boo hoo.

https://petrolmap.co.uk/petrol-stations/west-yorkshire/leeds/sainsburys-rawdon/1658


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Will UK drivers see a decrease at the pumps due to this reported drop in wholesale prices? I am not optimistic but would like to be proved wrong.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-60936468


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

rayc said:


> Will UK drivers see a decrease at the pumps due to this reported drop in wholesale prices? I am not optimistic but would like to be proved wrong.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-60936468


My niece reported that her local was 179.9 before the 5p cut.

The day after the cut it was 184.9!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes I have been noting diesel round here is €1.98 to €2.07.
We will see on Monday if the promised 15 cents does come off as we need a fill up.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Diesel 2.13€ when I went into Bad Freienwalde 1.16€ when I came out, 1.1/2 hours later, same garage, Shell.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hope you filled up on the way out Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Hope you filled up on the way out Jan.
> 
> Ray.


You think I´m daft, I don´t fill up in Germany when just 12 km further is Poland which is always a *lot* cheaper.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Diesel £2.19 a litre on the Isle of Arran today where we were last summer holidays and likely this year also. Road fund equivalent tariff for motorhomes has been removed this year I gather also. Maybe at least the islands might be a bit quieter then. Thats just shy of £10 a gallon.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wee tune for Rishi……


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509632463764602883
Terry


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Find a Dealer ........


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just seen diesel at our local Super U is now €1.86 (£1.56). So the 15 cents is off.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our local Intermarche lowered the prices yesterday morning by 18c., they had completely sold out in less than 3h with a constant queue.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Picked up the van from its MOT centre 22 miles away yesterday. Thought the fuel was looking a bit low so put in £25 worth (at £180 a litre). The gauge hardly moved!!  Thought it must be broken.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Picked up the van from its MOT centre 22 miles away yesterday. Thought the fuel was looking a bit low so put in £25 worth (at £180 a litre). The gauge hardly moved!!  Thought it must be broken.


£180 per litre it won't have moved then silly boy.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> £180 per litre it won't have moved then silly boy.


LOL! Well spotted.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I see Kev gets about cheaply...................

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tart!!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Tommy, my facebook group German MH friend posted this this morning, he is in Spain where they are giving discount.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Tesco, Carmarthen didn't have an diesel this morning. If they had it would have been 1.719.

I put 30 quids worth in at the nearby Texaco at 1.749 instead.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I see Kev gets about cheaply...................
> 
> Ray.


Nor much leg room in there!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think it's the legs that need the room Jean.
Just filled up with diesel at €1.77 a L. at Intermarshe or £1.47 in old money.

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I wonder how reliable the electric charging points will be. It may be possible to hack into them and bring the country to a standstill 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-61006816


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

An ex MHO member sent me this, this morning, it sort of is and isn't funny at the same time.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It probably would be funny if you attached numpty bollox.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I bet they got the idea from Ukraine were the chargers in the Russian enclaves were hacked a few weeks ago to display "Russians go fvck yourselves"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Odd the info is there when I look at edit


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Attempt two.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/uk-news/martin-lewis-says-you-can-23609462


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes most days I do put two jumpers and a coat on to go into the garden plus a hat and often find they are so warm I keep them on when I come back into the house until the conservatory starts to pump heat into the lounge.

Ray.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Never mind the price of fuel: some folk can't get ANY!

Driving into town yesterday I remarked that there was only 45 miles-worth of petrol left in the tank. "On Facebook everyone is saying that there isn't any" said my wife. She then found the page and listed all of the garages which didn't have fuel, although one 25 miles away had some for £5 per litre!

Sure enough, Morrisons didn't have anything, the BP didn't have anything and Tesco (which involved driving a further 0.5miles: will it be worth it?) only had petrol. Phew!

Gordon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some days I just put up with it, I'm part polar bear I think, other days if the sun is out the lounge gets warm enough, it can get up into the 20s even deep in winter, it's 15.6 at the moment, I have a rug over my knees and a nice warm wheat bag at my back so not too bad, off out in a bit anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure about round here, we have 7 petrol stations in this small town of 70k people so hopefully I can get some in one of them,


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Will this advice to wrap up in heated blankets etc have repercussions on long term health. We are always being told to "move around more".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Moving around does help but if you're a bit infirm as lots of old codgers are (P off G) you don't have many options.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It’s some idiot trying to make a name for himself, I ignore stuff like that. This is 2022 not 1922.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He speaks well of you Jan.

He's a very famous money saving expert in the UK.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Except he himself says he has now run out of ideas on how to help people anymore as its now so bad.

Im buggered if ill sit in a cold house though and this place takes some heating. Stuff that for a game of soldiers.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You know I agree with you on that, I think I would save on other unessential things such as smoking and drinking alcoholic stuff, having coffee and cake while out (dig, dig, poke, poke) if I had to, but as I don´t do any of those things anyway, I have got my heating on. I bet there are a lot of things people could save on other than going without heat in the winter, but it takes all sorts to make this world and they aint all as sensible as wot I am.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

But but but, if we go without it'd be a miserable life.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> He speaks well of you Jan.
> 
> He's a very famous money saving expert in the UK.


Personally I think he should be in for a knighthood. He is a tireless campaigner on financial issues and saves many many people - including myself - oodles!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I know nothing at all about him other than what I have seen today.

Spill the beans G. what have you saved oodles on?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

In better times switching energy supplier - numerous times.

Information on the best current account offers when I switched that for us.

Information on the best savings accounts and 1 year fixed accounts (NB Both ours are Islamic banks)

Mortgage information when my son got his mortgage

Numerous free vouchers/cheap deals that he regularly advertises.

I get his updates via email. you can sign up here...

https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I doubt very much he could advise me about that kind of thing here G, but most of those things you could have no doubt found out from other sources.
Has he advised you to invest in Bit Coin? A friend has made oodles on that.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I literally just switched our current account using his information about the best offers etc. That gives me £150 sign on incentive plus a linked savings account paying 1% interest.

I am a serial switcher: if people want to give me free dosh then I'll go for it.

Bitcoin? Invest in unregulated things? No chance in hell would I do that. We worked hard for our dosh so want it protected. We have a low/moderate view on financial risk so my investments are water tight. It's worked thus far: able to retire at 50 financially secure and spend over 6 months a year travelling.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I doubt very much he could advise me about that kind of thing here G, but most of those things you could have no doubt found out from other sources.
> Has he advised you to invest in Bit Coin? A friend has made oodles on that.


tipcal wimmin misses the point by miles as usual, he does it all for you and he has a forum that is very active (remember what a busy forum used to be like? ) with normal people who find things and post about good deals etc, plus large companies give him deals and it's all free information.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> tipcal wimmin misses the point by miles as usual, he does it all for you and he has a forum that is very active (remember what a busy forum used to be like? ) with normal people who find things and post about good deals etc, plus large companies give him deals and it's all free information.


So why aren't you loaded like G. >

Well this chap started his bit coin with a few thousand and with the money he has made, still keeping his starter, he has paid off his mortgage, bought his son a car, and the last thing he has done is have a new kitchen installed for 17,000€ .


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> So why aren't you loaded like G. >
> 
> Well this chap started his bit coin with a few thousand and with the money he has made, still keeping his starter, he has paid off his mortgage, bought his son a car, and the last thing he has done is have a new kitchen installed for 17,000€ .


I know who you are talking about Jan but was most of this in 2020? Interesting article about it here. You really have to know what you are doing and most people who know will tell you not to touch it with a barge poll but it did very well in 2020 because of the pandemic apparently.

https://www.fool.com/investing/2020/10/17/10-reasons-bitcoin-is-a-terrible-investment/

The Money saving expert forum is very useful but there are a few clever clogs and smart arses on it. I use it to find out about investments etc. The trouble is you might as well keep your money in a shoe box than a bank these days with interest rates at best about 1% as you are losing money in real terms as inflation sky rockets. I kind of got thrust into all this a few years ago when two Investment companies I had money with merged or sold. I had to learn about it but Its a flaming nightmare and that forum was quite useful. I learned quite a lot. Rule is. not all eggs in the same basket but bit coin is extremely risky. There are financial advisors of course but I just dont trust them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not stupid enough to gamble money I don't have Gert, but you go right ahead if you think it a good bet.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I know who you are talking about Jan but was most of this in *2020*? Interesting article about it here. You really have to know what you are doing and most people who know will tell you not to touch it with a barge poll but it did very well in 2020 because of the pandemic apparently.
> 
> https://www.fool.com/investing/2020/10/17/10-reasons-bitcoin-is-a-terrible-investment/
> 
> The Money saving expert forum is very useful but there are a few clever clogs and smart arses on it. I use it to find out about investments etc. The trouble is you might as well keep your money in a shoe box than a bank these days with interest rates at best about 1% as you are losing money in real terms as inflation sky rockets. I kind of got thrust into all this a few years ago when two Investment companies I had money with merged or sold. I had to learn about it but Its a flaming nightmare and that forum was quite useful. I learned quite a lot. Rule is. not all eggs in the same basket but bit coin is extremely risky. There are financial advisors of course but I just dont trust them.


No this was last year and January this year when they had a new kitchen, the old one completely ripped out and all new installed, it was completed in Feb. Mind you he is addicted to it, every spare minute watching the price and withdrawing at just the right minute (did I really say that >)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm not stupid enough to gamble money I don't have Gert, but you go right ahead if you think it a good bet.


Do not get involved with Bit Coin Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Do not get involved with Bit Coin Jan.


I have no intention of playing with it, but as I said he is addicted to it and it pays off for him.

And he doesn´t gamble anything away, he keeps his original investment.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If it sounds too good to be true it usually is imho.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> So why aren't you loaded like G. >


I never said that. With all else being equal we should be OK to upgrade our MH 's and cars for a good few years to come. We have other plans too but that's for another day.

Of course who knows what the future brings.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've built up a share portfolio via a stocks and shares ISA slowly since 1999 that has grown every year since by way above inflation or any interest index you could mention. I trade them myself online and most of it is in pretty safe stock Alhough I have had some stars. My next new (to me) car will be funded with profits on my Tesla shares, a punt of £750 6 years ago that is now worth £40+K!

A bonus is that although relatively modest the fund provides a nice tax free sum from the year's accumulated dividends that I take out at Christmas to help fund the festivities. 

I only wish I'd dipped my toe in the water when I was a younger man.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Martin Lewis, the Money Saving Expert, is a multi millionaire who could retire tomorrow but he keeps going and appears on tv with lots of advice for the masses. People of our age mostly already know how to live more frugally but there are many out there who have no idea how to budget. It is even being mooted that schools should teach household budgeting. There are so many people who think that mobile phones are an absolute necessity as are season tickets to the match and takeaways on Saturday. He keeps working to change their attitudes. Then there are the truly poor who, through no real fault of their own end up in penury and need help managing their finances. Like Graham, I use his website all the time to save time trawling through loads of dud stuff. His team have done all the hard work already.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And I like his wife.!!!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> And I like his wife.!!!!!!!
> 
> Ray.


I can't argue with that.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

patp said:


> Martin Lewis, the Money Saving Expert, is a multi millionaire who could retire tomorrow but he keeps going and appears on tv with lots of advice for the masses. People of our age mostly already know how to live more frugally but there are many out there who have no idea how to budget. *It is even being mooted that schools should teach household budgeting.* There are so many people who think that mobile phones are an absolute necessity as are season tickets to the match and takeaways on Saturday. He keeps working to change their attitudes. Then there are the truly poor who, through no real fault of their own end up in penury and need help managing their finances. Like Graham, I use his website all the time to save time trawling through loads of dud stuff. His team have done all the hard work already.


I have banged on for years that budgeting should be part of the curriculum in schools. One lesson a week is (was?) allocated for PSHE (Personal, Social, Health and Economic Education) in which you would think this would be taught?

No it isn't unless a school chooses to do it.

In one school I worked at we got a high street bank in to do some sessions on this and in the college I worked at I taught it despite it not being overtly on the curriculum. When in was in business I also ran sessions for YTS and other young employees too.

Budgeting should be compulsory along with basic cooking skills for all pupils up until 16. Law and order/citizenship classes wouldn't be bad idea either...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

imho the parents seem to blame everyone else for not doing what they should be doing.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

IMHO though, why call it a school if they don't actually teach anything other than how to pass a bloody test, we had domestic science and wood/metal work but you had to choose why? we could have done both, I look good in Gingham, we had cycle riding classes if you had a bike, the US has drivers ed, all it needs is some joined up thinking and the will, the school is open to teach theoretically, so lets get some real teachers there might be a knock-on effect of kids wanting to learn less academic stuff and lord knows we will need people who can actually do stuff


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> IMHO though, why call it a school if they don't actually teach anything other than how to pass a bloody test, we had domestic science and wood/metal work but you had to choose why? we could have done both, I look good in Gingham, we had cycle riding classes if you had a bike, the US has drivers ed, all it needs is some joined up thinking and the will, the school is open to teach theoretically, so lets get some real teachers there might be a knock-on effect of kids wanting to learn less academic stuff and lord knows we will need people who can actually do stuff


It isn't always right but unfortunately in the vast majority of schools success is measured in exam passes. It's what they boast about in open days and parents are conditioned to look at that.

We as a country are suffering from a lack of those that "can actually do stuff" as such technical skills have been downgraded with university places being seen as the preferred option to turn kids into administrative paper pushers or media studies students. All very good reasons why we became reliant on foreign plumbers, bricklayers, carpenters and engineers etc.

Terry


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Price of oil has hovered just over $100 a barrel for the last 48hrs. One factor being the Chinese lockdowns slowing demand apparently. Don't hold your breath on fuel prices though.

https://markets.businessinsider.com/commodities/oil-price


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Glandwr said:


> Price of oil has hovered just over $100 a barrel for the last 48hrs. One factor being the Chinese lockdowns slowing demand apparently. Don't hold your breath on fuel prices though.
> 
> https://markets.businessinsider.com/commodities/oil-price


That's Brent. I use this one for crude or Brent crude...

https://tradingeconomics.com/commodity/crude-oil

Live figures on loads of stuff. Quite interesting to watch it pinging around.:smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My brother, a teacher, took a class for an absent teacher. It was a maths class in a school situated in a deprived area of Manchester. Not his subject. He struggled to get anyone to pay attention until he hit upon an idea. He put up some betting odds on the board and asked the pupils to work out what return they would get on a £1 bet at each of the odds shown. He had immediate attention from all the students  The head teacher was not best please but at least the class was quiet


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wat we really need is more art, sociology etc students, and we really need to have a better engineering industry (fat chance) anyway I wondered what sort of subjects were available this year at uni.

Not bad mostly but I'd have cut a few of them I think, which would you peeps cut?

https://www.britishuni.com/subject-guide/subject-list


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wot no Meeja studies?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

What did you all study at Uni?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I never even took my 11 or 13 plus. I studied the girls coming out G will that do, (some of them were an education in themselves) in the 60's Phwoar, mini skirts n flower power, no Aids.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Virtually everyone has been through the education system so virtually everyone is an "expert" :wink2:.

I remember a talk by a Finnish headteacher who described their system as "I close the door with the handle, I look at the kids and I think 'what shall we do today?'". The Finns are some of the happiest people in the world despite their long winter nights (although there is an alcohol problem, I believe).

When I started teaching we had a syllabus and time could be quite tight but there was room for improvisation. Then along came Mrs Thatcher and her desire for a National Curriculum in order to enable greater mobility ("on yer bike" if you wanted a job). However, it stopped well short of the French model because that required the Government to be responsible for enabling it to be taught, by providing sufficient resources.
That was quickly followed by "accountability" in which exam results were the sole determinant of school success, followed by "local finance" so that schools had to find ways of maximising their income: bigger classes, less diversity, etc.

Since then there has been increasing political tinkering, with every SoS putting their own ideas into practice, even against the advice of teachers, Local Education Authorities and Learned Societies.

You might think that just adding "finance advice" would be simple, but something else would have to move out to make room for it. Especially if you also want to include food preparation, household maintenance, road safety, first aid, ecological gardening, etc etc.
Once upon a time, the school from which I retired had 2 "cooking" rooms, a "sewing and needlecraft" room and a small flat, where 2 pupils spent a week doing household chores, looking after a pretend "baby" and finally inviting two members of staff to a 3 course lunch. There were also woodwork and metalwork rooms with all of the equipment. They were all converted to computer rooms, because that was what was deemed "the future". CAD was included.

It is easy to mock "media studies" (as a science teacher I have done it myself :grin2: but
_The media industry including film, music and entertainment is worth over 68 billion pounds in the United Kingdom. It is currently undergoing a bonanza period and it is expected to experience a big growth up to £80 billion per year within the next few years_
https://topmediadvertising.co.uk/biggest-industries-in-the-united-kingdom-uk/

Gordon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

One grandson only wanted to play games before, during and after school. He amazingly landed a job designing games when he left and now at 28 earns more than I can dream of creating games.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Gordon - as I said in an earlier post there is a lesson a week set aside for PSHE. It is here that the things you mention could be fitted in...including basic budgeting.

One teaching session I wrote for my 16-19 year olds involved setting up a café. I gave them a list of all the things that a café would like to have and a budget. The budget would not allow them to buy all the things they would liked to have had and an extension to the task involved discussions abut bank loans, interest payments, HP, forecasting etc etc.

The natural conclusion or plenary to this was that we then discussed their real life and how to apply the lesson to that.

Did it work in their real life? Not sure but it did no harm and they had to produce a budget (along with a Balance Sheet ; Cash Flow Forecast and P&L account) for a business that they were setting up, in order to pass the module.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> One grandson only wanted to play games before, during and after school. He amazingly landed a job designing games when he left and now at 28 earns more than I can dream of creating games.
> 
> Ray.


I used to say to my students that I was helping to train them for jobs that don't even exist at the moment!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes but would a class full learning that subject be as lucky to land a job doing it, we teach so many subjects that many will never ever use, maths should of course be taught to a basic level and those seriously interested should go on to higher classes, the same for English, but it doesn't work that way, I think a lot of classes should be on a volunteer basis, and if fewer pupils do it on a joint school class, rather than having 40 students and only two actually bothered to take any notice., I also think there should be a class designed to help pupils learn the basics of actual learning rather than sitting them down and just giving them books and talking at them.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

In terms of the subject I taught Kev, yes. There was a distinct chance that every one of my students would land a job in a business or even running their own business so therefore training in business was a distinct advantage.

I lost count of the number of times I spoke with former students who regaled me with tales of how they remembered 'stuff' that we did in class and then could actually use in the workplace.

Aside from that I was also very hot on workplace culture, time keeping etc, which also held them in good stead.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Back to the topic of fuel... Driving back from ooop north yesterday with the moho I tried 7 garages before finding diesel between A14 and Diss (Norfolk). Anyone else got a drought? Its those selfish, sanctimonious [email protected] outside the depots again!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't panic Mr. Mainwaring.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Wat we really need is more art, sociology etc students, and we really need to have a better engineering industry (fat chance) anyway I wondered what sort of subjects were available this year at uni.
> 
> Not bad mostly but I'd have cut a few of them I think, which would you peeps cut?
> 
> https://www.britishuni.com/subject-guide/subject-list


Dont think I would cut any of them. They all sound useful. You wont believe this but I have a teaching certificate! :lol: I left college with an HND in Computer science in the late 80s and the first proper job I got at a PLC involved me delivering training courses in a CRM system which was basically a marketing database used to control and market your business. The head office where I worked was big on qualifications and getting their employees on any course they wanted to go on so I did a City and Guilds teaching certificate which apparently I could have actually gone and taught in a college with.  Can you imagine it? I'd probably have been found down the pub with all the skiving students. Never used it of course.

I did all sorts of professional IT courses and exams though. Got a box full of them in the garage. All completely pointless now of course. They were sodding expensive though. The five day Novell Systems manager course and exam was about £5k in 1995 and it was only a flaming week! (5 days).


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Fortunately, for the students, Barry, your long time qualification would probably not be recognised, slates and chalkhave been replaced you know 🤣

Now, it’s all “student centred learning” and the berk at the front is simply there to prevent riots or too much cheating….. 🤔

I am sure you knew that, if not, your first venture into a teaching environment might well be your last. 🙃


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

FUEL PRICES: yesterday my son picked up a Mercedes A300 from the local Enterprise dealer in order to visit various sites, all within 150 miles. (His employer agreed to stop putting miles on to his private car.) It had enough fuel for 22 miles. 

Nothing was available in Dereham but his App said that there was some in Necton, 8 miles away. By the time he got there it had gone. 

A further 4 miles took him to Swaffham, where all they had was “Ultimate” at 199.9p per litre He is glad that it all goes on expenses!

Gordon


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

No diesel in Tesco Carmarthen last Sunday so we'll see how it is this morning when I get there.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Back to Martin Lewis, he's interviewed in the Sunday Telegraph this morning and gives a warning of impending civil unrest over the cost of living. I don't think people have realised what is about to hit them.

He doesn't strike me as one to sensationalize!

https://www.aol.co.uk/martin-lewis-warns-civil-unrest-055624040.html

The TV personality admitted to being 'scared for people' as inflation continues to soar across Britain.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes I'm sure he is right as petrol thefts and other burglaries are on the increase.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It is grim: food noticeably up in price in the supermarkets; fuel; home heating; mobile phone bills up; inflation getting worse; interest rates going up but savings rates not keeping up; pensions/savings value being eroded; even treats such as eating out are getting exorbitant: 14 quid for a burger in pubs these days!!??!! let alone the price of beer.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> Back to Martin Lewis, he's interviewed in the Sunday Telegraph this morning and gives a warning of impending civil unrest over the cost of living. I don't think people have realised what is about to hit them.
> 
> He doesn't strike me as one to sensationalize!
> 
> ...


I agree that UK inflation hasn't got properly started yet: https://tradingeconomics.com/country-list/inflation-rate


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Forecasts are for in excess of 8% here later this year.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Martin Lewis has posted on social media that his comments were quoted out of context. Yes he did say the words "civil unrest" but in a much milder context than is reported. I will see if I can find it again.


----------

